# Carbon Colnago's on a trainer?



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

C40, C50, EP, EC, EPS owners:

Please chime in if it is advisable or not. I am planning to purchase a Kurt Kinetic Road Machine or CycleOps Fluid Trainer, but have seen mixed feedbacks about carbon bikes and trainers. Thanks.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Colsee50 said:


> C40, C50, EP, EC, EPS owners:
> 
> Please chime in if it is advisable or not. I am planning to purchase a Kurt Kinetic Road Machine or CycleOps Fluid Trainer, but have seen mixed feedbacks about carbon bikes and trainers. Thanks.


Dont do it, carbon even when the stays are aluminium do not and are not designed to take side forces. Tolerance may be acceptable but why risk it.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

No problem at all!!

I spend lot of hours on the trainer, have both a C40 and a C50, and no problems so far.

Tour magazine analyzed the stress on a frame when mounting on a trainer, and it is less than in the road. Don't have the link right now but the conclusion is clear: less stress while riding on a trainer.

Regards


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

It'll be fine.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

But you'll have to swap out your rear skewer for something non-Campy and it will destroy the beauty of your bike. I just can't bring myself to do that!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

It will be fine. I have always put my EPS on a turbo....no probs!


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

My carbon is on the trainer and if it is broke I'll get a new frame for free any how.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm more worried about the stress on the fork. My guess is that locking the rear into a stationary machine and then propping the front wheel up creates not-designed-for stress on the fork and the fork tube, particularly when standing. Anyone aware of studies on the effect of the abnormal stress on the fork and the fork tube?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

shaochieh said:


> My carbon is on the trainer and if it is broke I'll get a new frame for free any how.



Good point. I spoke to a dealer and also Colnago in the UK , they have said no problems on a trainer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

multirider said:


> I'm more worried about the stress on the fork. My guess is that locking the rear into a stationary machine and then propping the front wheel up creates not-designed-for stress on the fork and the fork tube, particularly when standing. Anyone aware of studies on the effect of the abnormal stress on the fork and the fork tube?



I'd say those forces are nowhere near what the fork see's out on the road.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, don't forget, turbo's come with a front wheels groove plate, which fits nicley with the wheel and slightly rises it.


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2005)

No way would i put my EPS on a trainer or evan my E1 for that matter,think about it one half of the bike is being held rigid while the other is flexing.On the road the frame can move freely.I shuddered when i saw nicensleazy always puts his EPS on the turbo,way too precious to me to be abused like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

snoop said:


> No way would i put my EPS on a trainer or evan my E1 for that matter,think about it one half of the bike is being held rigid while the other is flexing.On the road the frame can move freely.I shuddered when i saw nicensleazy always puts his EPS on the turbo,way too precious to me to be abused like that.



Its your bike so do what makes you comfortable, but any bike that can't take a stationary trainer certainly doesn't need to be in motion.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

This subject just came up for me; I just bought a Fortius Multiplayer. It's a hassle setting up my road bike for the trainer since it's best to use a trainer tire. Which means I need a another rear wheel, then I have to swap it out whenever I want to use the trainer. 

Plus the cadence sensor for the Fortius interferes with my current Cateye sensor on the bike, so no cadence when using the training software for the Fortius.

Then the Fortius control panel which mounts on the handlebar interferes with my existing Cateye unit so I have to take it off each time.

I looked into getting a cheap frame to build a trainer bike but forget it!!! I'd need essentially a complete new bike, except front wheel. A full grouppo from either Campy or Shimano is ridiculously priced these days, even if I got Chorus or Ultegra. I figure maybe $600 for a cheap frame, then $1k for the grouppo, then I have to install and adjust everything - forget it! 

If I had an EPS in my case, no choice but to mount it.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i am using a cheap/old aluminium wilier in my trainer as i am concerned about the effect on a nice frame


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

You would have no qualms about putting a steel bike on a trainer so why would you have them about carbon......???


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

No real issue with that one. But ride rollers instead! Improves your pedal technique and balance, also is more comfortable and interesting than a trainer.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Colsee50 said:


> C40, C50, EP, EC, EPS owners:
> 
> Please chime in if it is advisable or not. I am planning to purchase a Kurt Kinetic Road Machine or CycleOps Fluid Trainer, but have seen mixed feedbacks about carbon bikes and trainers. Thanks.


Get your EPS overseas, save maybe a grand or so, and get this for your trainer:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/sprint_x.htm

That is the latest 2010 Shimano 6703 groupset, which reviewers say shifts identical to the 7900 if set up properly. Granted, the bike doesn't include the 6703 crank and brakes, but if it did, the groupset alone would cost around $900-1,000, and a Campy Athena groupset alone would be priced around the same.

Check out the image gallery for closeups of the bike. With people spending $5,500 for just a bike frame, kinda brings you to your senses.

I seriously considered this, especially since I have a Tacx Fortius virtual reality trainer and could use the triple while climbing Mt. Ventoux, Huez D'Alp, or the Pyrenees :thumbsup:.

Instead, I opted for a name brand frame (Ridley), and got the groupset separately. Cost me 50% more and salvaged stem, post, bars, wheelset from my other bikes.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, Clevor. I just found another great place where you can save your money...


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

i smelz a photoshop :nono: 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/700c-Mens-Schwinn-Road-Bike/5585800


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: Nice.


----------

